# ready to burst!



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

my rescue female g pig is almost ready to give birth! (came to me already mated) she is in with her sister at the moment but is there anything i should do to prepare?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> my rescue female g pig is almost ready to give birth! (came to me already mated) she is in with her sister at the moment but is there anything i should do to prepare?


The camera :thumbup: Sorry but babies are so cute!!

Not helpful i know....but I have no idea! But good luck!!!


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

niki87 said:


> The camera :thumbup: Sorry but babies are so cute!!
> 
> Not helpful i know....but I have no idea! But good luck!!!


lol my blackberry is continually on me! so im ready!!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd keep her in with the other girly so she can help mother them (aslong as she isn't pregnat because it could set off early labour.) Not sure what else you would need because they pretty much do everything themself. Just keep an eye out for one being stuck.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

im checking her twice a day. have not checked her this evening but will let you know. i dont think the other is pregnant! she does not look rotund and i cant feel jelly babies!


----------

